# Paperless Drywall



## velvetfoot (Apr 14, 2007)

I was walking around Home Depot tonight and discovered that they carry paperless drywall.  I recall a discussion awhile ago about finishing a basement, and I recall reading somewhere that this product is good for basements re: mold, but this is the first time I actually saw it.  The packing said it could be used anywhere-it looked pretty good to me.  I did not look at price though.


----------



## GVA (Apr 15, 2007)

I believe that is a mix between cement board and green board.....
I put some in my bathroom this past fall and I think it was still listed as green board......
A little known fact is that the whole black mold and toxic mold cases are in more modern homes where the paper from drywall promoted mold growth, Ask Mrs GVA she is the insurance Expert  
Price is about the same as the old green board....


----------

